# Phasmomantis sumichastrii



## Zelthan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi !! finally got a femalle a friend that bought one myph from the same guy I did had a female here is the result!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh I love her, she also has her eyes on you!


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh I love her, she also has her eyes on you!


Those eyes are red at night, many mantis make that?


----------



## superfreak (Apr 5, 2009)

These are cute. They remind me of the Archimantis species we have here in oz.


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea they look alike, but these are slimer with black petroleum colored wings,also somethin like tiger eye on males tip


----------



## Christian (Apr 5, 2009)

... sumich*r*ast*i*


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 5, 2009)

Got some nymphs of these as well ....


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 5, 2009)

Zeth said:


> Yea they look alike, but these are slimer with black petroleum colored wings,also somethin like tiger eye on males tip


wonderful species! Where are you located?


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

In Mexico, yea i think they are sumichrasti , Rob have you breed them or someone has breed them before? I would like to know about how long do they take to lay eggs after mating, how many ooths they lay, and how many are born


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2009)

Those are really neat looking.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats on finding a female!


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Emile, but today I dinded half male sticked to the female, I have to return the female to her owner with my half male , I`ll get an ooth when she lay them, will he fall when they have finsish mating?


----------



## superfreak (Apr 5, 2009)

aw how sad  you can gently pry him off if they've been coupled for a couple of hours already. then feed him to her. no sense in wasting the other half off him!


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 6, 2009)

superfreak said:


> aw how sad  you can gently pry him off if they've been coupled for a couple of hours already. then feed him to her. no sense in wasting the other half off him!


He fell when I was going to return the girl to her owner: )


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 6, 2009)

Zeth said:


> He fell when I was going to return the girl to her owner: )


I wonder if mating was complete and she wou ld lie fertil ooths?


----------

